

Pegasus.js: Load data while still loading other scripts - Erik_S
https://github.com/typicode/pegasus

======
lhorie
Some thoughts:

\- `then` doesn't behave much like a promise

\- JSON doesn't exist in IE7 without a polyfill

\- Since this only supports GET, you could use JSON-P instead if you trust the
server

~~~
typicode
Hi, thanks for sharing these thoughts. You're right about JSON, I'll fix that
:)

